
Alvin M. Weinberg - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alvin_M._Weinberg
======
tosh
> Weinberg was fired by the Nixon administration from ORNL in 1973 after 18
> years as the laboratory's director, because he continued to advocate
> increased nuclear safety and molten salt reactors (MSRs) […]

